# ¿Quién está detrás de Fedeguico Jiménez Losantos y la gacetilla sionista Libertad Digital?



## Uritorco (21 Sep 2021)

Vamos a continuación a hacer una exposición retrospectiva y lo más detallada posible de esta gacetilla digital sionista, fetiche referencial de buena parte de nuestros patrioteros constitucionales y antifas ibéricos, fascinados con la democracia, el mercado y el Estado de Israel, pues hay que entender que Libertad Digital (LD) forma parte del entramado sionista que los judíos y sus lacayos han desarrollado en otros ámbitos de divulgación social como es el caso de la red de internet.

Creado en marzo del 2000, el accionariado inicial de LD se repartía entre el Grupo Intereconomía y el equipo liderado por el economista Alberto Recarte García-Andrade (cuñado del financiero Vicente Figaredo de la Mora, primo de Rodrigo Rato) (1) y el periodista Federico Jiménez Losantos, cuando todavía era una estrella de la Cope. En poco tiempo, LD consolidó su desarrollo a toda velocidad al amparo del Partido Popular, que además de adjudicarle licencias le proporcionó liquidez económica para sacar adelante el proyecto. 

Recordemos que el Grupo Intereconomía, que se desprendió de sus acciones en el año 2005, estaba y sigue estando liderado por Julio Ariza, entonces diputado del PP en el Parlamento de Cataluña y hoy próximo a Vox. No obstante fue Recarte uno de los pilares fundamentales de este espacio virtual (LD) plagado de marranos (2) y controlado por Jiménez Losantos. Entre otras cosas, Recarte fue consejero económico de Adolfo Suárez, patrono de la fundación FAES, vicepresidente del Círculo de Empresarios, consejero de Caja Madrid y presidente de la Fundación Hispano Cubana (FHC), el "lobby" anticastrista promovido a mediados de los noventa desde el entorno del PP. No en balde, Recalde es autor del libro _Cuba: economía y poder 1959-1980_, presentado en enero de 1981 en el Club Internacional de Prensa por Fernando Claudín, director de la Fundación Pablo Iglesias, y Carlos Bustelo, uno de los futuros promotores de la coalición Friends of Israel Iniciative, junto Rafael L. Bardají, de quien en breve hablaremos. Cabe destacar que entre los patronos de la FHC nos encontramos con la presencia de Julio Ariza, presidente de Intereconomía.







Como economista netamente liberal, Recarte es globalista y antiblanco. Así, en octubre de 2000, tenía la arrogancia de asegurar que sin inmigración la población española descendería 10 millones en cincuenta años, lo que nos obligaría a acoger entre diez y quince millones de inmigrantes si queremos mantener el progreso económico y social. «Si el Gobierno no se prepara para una sociedad más multirracial —añadía―, el racismo primitivo será la inevitable primera reacción a la no menos inevitable inmigración» (3). En julio de 1994 se incorporaba al consejo general del Banco de España, completando su prolífica trayectoria profesional dentro del mundo empresarial como vicepresidente ejecutivo de Centunión, una importante compañía de bienes de equipo fundada en 1968. Su actual presidente es el industrial Javier Krahe Ruíz, cuya condición ignoro (4), pero quien, según el portal elplural.es (05-XII-2006), «es, en la sombra, uno de los tutores del crecimiento y el impulso del grupo Libertad Digital, Internet y TV».

Por lo visto, tampoco ha faltado el apoyo de Ibercaja Banco a Libertad Digital, participación que se establecía a través del probable criptojudío Manuel Pizarro Moreno, agente de cambio y bolsa y presidente de la entidad entre 1995 y 2004. Pizarro, que ha sido posteriormente presidente de Endesa (donde Recarte ejerció de consejero en representación, junto con Miguel Blesa, de Caja Madrid), no solo ha mantenido una estrecha relación con Alberto Recarte y Jiménez Losantos (paisano suyo, para más señas, pues ambos son turolenses), sino que se presenta como valedor de otros medios de comunicación como “El Mundo”, un periódico para el que Endesa se ha convertido en «uno de sus mayores anunciantes y esponsonizantes», aseguraba cierto medio digital especializado.

Por su parte, según declaró en su día Luis Bárcenas, el PP utilizó 446.000 euros de su caja B para sufragar la compra de valores de Libertad Digital cuando Jiménez Losantos y el presidente de la empresa, Alberto Recarte, uno de los principales asesores del PP en materia económica en los años 90, pidieron a sus dirigentes que se involucraran en la ampliación de capital que este medio de comunicación emitió en 2004 para superar sus dificultades económicas. Por lo visto, la compra la habrían materializado entre otros el entonces tesorero Alvaro Lapuerta y la mujer de Bárcenas, sin devolver el dinero al partido. Alberto Recarte abandonó sus funciones como presidente de LD en noviembre de 2011.

Justo dos años después, El Confidencial.com informaba de su dimisión como consejero anunciando también que se había desprendido de «una parte sustancial del capital que atesoraba en la sociedad y que rozaba el 20%», quedándose apenas con «un porcentaje simbólico», poco antes de acabar imputado en el caso de las Tarjetas Black de Caja Madrid. Junto a Recarte abandonaba también el consejo de administración otro «hombre fuerte» del portal digital, el empresario judío Moisés Mauricio Toledano Marqués, ex patrono del lobby de Aznar (FAES) y cuñado del empresario Isaac Querub Caro, actual presidente de la comunidad judía española. Toledano es presidente de la multinacional Eurofinsa, el grupo empresarial líder en el sector de la construcción y presencia en decenas de países, constituida en Madrid hace más de 40 años. Su director general es Raphael Benatar Leitman, portavoz y secretario de la comunidad judía madrileña. 

Entre las filiales de Eurofinsa destaca IBT Group, con sede en Miami, cuyos responsables son los también hebreos Eduardo David Bensadon, Daniel Querub Perelis y Daniel Toledano Querub, hijo de Mauricio Toledano y miembro del AIPAC, un potente lobby israelí norteamericano. Ahora bien, según se ha publicado recientemente, la empresa Eurofinsa tiene una participación del 17,33% en Libertad Digital S.A., el portal del que el propio Toledano fue consejero hasta el 2013. Eurofinsa fue también entre los años 2012-2013 el principal donante de la fundación que el ex juez estrella Baltasar Garzón creó tras la sentencia que lo apartó de la carrera judicial para canalizar sus conferencias, cursos y acciones sociales.







Mauricio Toledano, izquierda, Lior Haiat, diplomático israelí y Daniel Toledano Querub.

La crisis económica que se abatió sobre Libertad Digital en el 2013, le obligó a vender en marzo de ese año sus cuatro licencias de TDT en Madrid al Trinity Broadcasting Network, la multinacional estadounidense de cristianos evangélicos más grande del país, como medida necesaria «para garantizar la continuidad del grupo». 

El Trinity ha estado en el pasado en el centro de los escándalos financieros y sexuales. Durante cuatro décadas fue dirigido por Paul y Jan Crouch, una extravagante pareja de telepredicadores que han sabido edificar un coloso financiero que genera millones de dólares al año. En esta operación resultó fundamental la labor del influyente abogado judío Jay Alan Sekulow, un personaje —actualmente en el equipo de Donald Trump y frecuente anfitrión de la Fox News―, que a lo largo de treinta años ha construido con la ayuda de varios familiares y su socio y conracial Stuart Roth un imperio legal y mediático representando a grupos religiosos conservadores, profundamente infiltrados por la masonería y completamente alineados con el sionismo a través de su apoyo abierto al Estado de Israel. No es ninguna casualidad que Sekulow se autodenomine como «judío mesiánico» y dirija la organización Judíos por Jesús. Incluso algunos han sugerido las analogías existentes entre el logotipo del Trinity Broadcasting Network ―hermano del Christian Broadcasting Network, fundado en 1961 por el conocido sionista Pat Robertson―, caracterizado por un escudo de armas, con el de los Rothschild. 

Lo cierto, es que «los grupos evangélicos de los Estados Unidos tienden a ser firmemente partidarios de Israel —escribía un importante diario californiano—, ejerciendo una considerable presión sobre Washington en nombre del gobierno israelí en asuntos como el conflicto palestino o la construcción de asentamientos en Cisjordania» (5).

Pero al consejo de administración de LD también ha pertenecido entre los años 2005-2014 el periodista César Vidal Manzanares, otro agente encubierto de la sinagoga de sobra conocido por sus simpatías extremas y manifiestas por el imperialismo de Israel y su exacerbado filojudaísmo. Esto ha convertido con el paso del tiempo la sección de Opinión de la gacetilla judaica que lidera Federico Jiménez Losantos (6) en un foro tras el que se ha atrincherado un extenso staff de individuos que llaman especialmente la atención y cuyos nombres son los que siguen: Jeff Jacoby, Gustavo Perednik, Julián Schvindlerman, Marcelo Birmajer, Charles Kranthammer, Elías Cohen, Eduardo Goligorsky, José Brechner, John Stossel, Michael Rubín, Norman Podhoretz, Irving Kristol, Pablo Kleinman, David Horowitz, Gerardo Stuczynski, Leandro Fleischer, Asís Timermans, Daniel Pipes, Phylis Chesler, etc. 

El nexo de unión de todos estos profetas del evangelio demoliberal y neocapitalista que habitualmente asoman sus «narices» a las páginas de opinión de Libertad Digital, es que todos ellos son judíos y defensores apasionados del Estado de Israel y de la estrategia «neocon» en Europa y Oriente Medio.

No obstante, uno de los más cualificados colaboradores de Libertad Digital es el sociólogo y analista Rafael Luis Bardají López, la «eminencia gris» del Partido Popular en materia internacional y el conspirador en la sombra de los principales _think tanks_ neoconsevadores españoles. Bardají también es columnista de la sección Internacional del diario “ABC” y del periódico “La Gaceta”. Desde el 11-S su voz ha sido tenida muy en cuenta a la hora de hablar de geoestrategia, relaciones internacionales y política exterior, materias de las que el «halcón» Bardají (a) «Darth Vader» ha sido docente. Su proximidad a José María Aznar le ha permitido convertirse en el asesor más cercano en cuestiones de defensa con el que ha contado el ex presidente del Gobierno, no en balde Bardají cursó estudios de especialización en seguridad y defensa en Inglaterra y Estados Unidos, además de formar parte del Grupo Militar de Alto Nivel, integrado por líderes militares y oficiales de la OTAN, coordinados por el judío Davis Lewin. 

Sin embargo, en marzo de 2018 Bardají anunciaba su baja como militante del PP y su afiliación a Vox, quedando incorporado al comité ejecutivo nacional del que «hace de enlace con el gobierno de los Estados Unidos». Este nuevo proyecto político atlantista está completamente alineado con la derecha judía europea y norteamericana liderada por tipos como Paul Wolfowitz, Bill Kristal, los hermanos Fred y Bob Kagan, o Richard Perle, el llamado «príncipe de las tinieblas». Y aunque Bardají asegura no ser judío, dice sin embargo «que desde que tengo recuerdos mi vida ha estado ligada de una forma u otra al destino de Israel».

Este agresivo sionista y marrano casi con toda seguridad (familiar del actual director general de Atresmedia, Javier Bardají Hernando, y de Adolfo Díaz-Ambrona Bardají, secretario general de la Cámara de Comercio de España), no solo es miembro tácito del equipo de redacción del portal Por Israel (7), sino consejero de Expal Systems, empresa cuya actividad principal es la fabricación de armas y municiones. El principal accionista de esta empresa es Rhone Capital, un fondo de inversión neoyorquino comandado en España por José Manuel Vargas, ex consejero de Vocento, ex secretario general de Phillip Holzmann y ex presidente de Aena. 

Rhone Capital, situado en el Rockefeller Center, es propiedad del multimillonario judío Steven Langman y el sionista de origen italiano Robert Agostinelli, ex alto empleado de los judaicos bancos de inversión Jacob Rothschild, Goldman Sachs y Lazard Freres (8). Su currículum no quedaría completo sin hacer mención a su pertenencia al Club Bilderberg y el CFR, además de ejercer como presidente honorario del Institute for Jewish Policy Research y ser cofundador de Friends of Israel Iniciative. 

Precisamente el director ejecutivo de esta coalición de «Amigos de Israel», es el propio Bardají López. Fundada en el 2010 por el ex presidente José María Aznar (9), nació bajo el siguiente presupuesto: «Israel forma parte de Occidente y, como tal, debe ser tratada como una nación democrática». Con sede en Madrid, quedó inicialmente constituida por Carlos Bustelo y García del Real, Enrique Gonzalo Navarro Gil, Pablo Casado Blanco y el propio Rafael L. Bardají. Su «objetivo principal —aseguran sus promotores— es contrarrestar los crecientes esfuerzos para deslegitimar al Estado de Israel». Se sabe que desde sus inicios esta organización ha venido recibiendo importantes donaciones económicas de un extenso staff de multimillonarios judíos del otro lado del charco, como Sheldon Adelson, Bernard Marcus, Daniel Pipes o Nina Rosenwald, presidenta y principal financiadora del Instituto Gatestone, un _think tank_ compuesto por un grupo de expertos en política internacional.

Bardají es también desde hace años amigo cercano del ex primer ministro israelí Benjamín Netanyahu, y del ex banquero de inversiones autodefinido como «cristiano-sionista» Stephen Bannon, de quien es un admirador incondicional, el considerado «estratega» de la campaña electoral de Donald Trump (el nuevo «golem» de Israel), hasta su salida de la Casa Blanca en agosto de 2018. «Yo tengo amigos en la Casa Blanca desde hace muchos años», confiesa públicamente Bardají, entre los que cita a John Bolton, Jared Kushner y el «halcón» Elliott Abrams, un judío extremista veterano de la administración norteamericana que en el pasado fue condenado por su participación en el caso Irán-Contra, y con quien Bardají tuvo la ocasión de reunirse en enero de 2019.

En cuanto a su «colega» Stephen Bannon, ex alto ejecutivo del Goldman Sachs, diversos líderes judíos y empleados del portal de noticias neoconservador Breitbart News (uno de los predilectos del movimiento alt-right), lo han descrito «como incondicionalmente a favor de Israel y un luchador contra el antisemitismo», y la misma Liga Antidifamación de la B’nai B’rith ha llegado a reconocer que «no tiene conocimiento de ninguna declaración antisemita hecha por el propio Bannon. De hecho, algunos de los empleados judíos de Breitbart lo han defendido de los cargos de antisemitismo». 

Bannon ha sido entre 2012-2018 presidente ejecutivo de Breitbart News, considerado el Huffington Post de la derecha, que cuenta con oficinas en Texas, Londres y Jerusalén (10). Su director ejecutivo es el judío Larry Solov, quien declaró que esta agencia de noticias «fue fundada por judíos, está compuesta principalmente por judíos y tiene una delegación completa (Breitbart Jerusalén) dedicada a informar y defender el Estado de Israel». Entre sus editores figuran Axel Marlow, Joel Pollak y Peter Schweizer, israelitas los tres, lo mismo que varios de sus principales redactores, como Michelle Fields, Julia Hahn, Ben Shapiro y Milo Yiannopoulos, masón, homosexual y de madre judía (aunque él fue criado como católico) (11).








Según el periodista Bruno Cardeñosa, Bardají es identificado como el «principal ideólogo» del CEPE (Centro de Estudios de Política Exterior) (12), que hasta el momento ha venido manteniendo profundas relaciones con poderosos _think tanks_ vinculados al Partido Republicano de los Estados Unidos, al lobby judío y al Estado de Israel. No es de extrañar que Bardají haya declarado que «la Nueva Derecha ve a Israel no solo como un aliado confiable, sino también como un ejemplo en muchos campos». El CEPE fue por lo visto el principal laboratorio desde donde a mediados de la década de los noventa se fueron elaborando informes favorables para apoyar la candidatura de José María Aznar al gobierno (13).

Otro hecho destacable es que cuando se echa un vistazo dentro de estos organismos y círculos de poder, puede uno constatar con que hay nombres que se repiten hasta la saciedad. El primer presidente del CEPE, reconocido por el Ministerio de Cultura el 20/06/1988, no fue otro que José María de Areilza, conde de Motrico, fundador de la entidad. En 1991 el Centro se fusionaba con el Instituto de Cuestiones Internacionales (INCI), entonces presidido por el diplomático Antonio Garrigues y Díaz-Cañabate, única entidad ―junto con el CEPE y el Instituto Español de Estudios Estratégicos (IEEE)— que realizaba por aquel entonces trabajos de difusión sobre relaciones exteriores en Madrid. 

Su hijo es el «esotérico» Antonio Garrigues Walker, presidente de honor del CEPE (14), masón de élite y prestigioso abogado madrileño que ha presidido la sección europea de la Comisión Trilateral, organismo mundialista y plutocrático que ayudó a introducir en España en 1979. De la fusión de ambas entidades nacería el Instituto de Cuestiones Internacionales y Política Exterior (INCIPE), que hasta el día de hoy ha seguido desarrollando una intensa actividad.

Por ejemplo, en mayo de 1993, el entonces coordinador general de Izquierda Unida Julio Anguita pronunciaba una conferencia en sus locales acerca de la postura española frente al conflicto en la ex Yugoslavia, ponencia que recibió los elogios de José María de Areilza en calidad de presidente de la entidad. Apenas un año después (junio de 1994), Areilza era elegido «presidente de honor» del INCIPE, tras de renunciar a sus responsabilidades ejecutivas.

Eduardo Serra Rexach (15), futuro ministro de Defensa del Partido Popular, fue nombrado nuevo presidente del Instituto, puesto en el que permaneció hasta mayo de 1996. Su estrecha relación con el Rey Juan Carlos, su permanente colaboración con los norteamericanos, su cercanía al lobby judío y su casi segura condición de hermano masón, han hecho de Serra —ministro también con la UCD y el PSOE― un candidato y un intermediario privilegiado en todo tipo de operaciones políticas y, sobre todo, económicas de gran envergadura. Además de presidir entre los años 2000-2006 el banco de inversiones UBS Warburg España (cargo hasta entonces ocupado por Alejandro Albert, cuñado de otro tecnócrata de altos vuelos, Javier Solana), la majestuosa trayectoria profesional de este viejo empleado del sionismo se verá recompensada con su asistencia a las reuniones organizadas por el Club Bilderberg, cuya agenda es marcadamente mundialista y planificadora, es decir, socializante.

En enero de 2009 Serra fue nombrado por la Cámara Americana de Comercio en España ―que cuenta como socios a la práctica totalidad de las empresas del Ibex 35—, presidente de su consejo asesor, compuesto por otros diez «expertos» en las relaciones con los EE.UU. (Gerardo Díaz Ferrán, Claudio Boada, Josep Piqué, Julian García Vargas, José María de Areilza, Félix Sanz Roldán, actual director del CNI, etc) (16). El objetivo de dicho consejo era «servir de plataforma para reforzar las relaciones bilaterales entre ambos países». A todos estos individuos se les puede considerar como los principales representantes «oficiosos» de la Administración norteamericana en los círculos gubernamentales y empresariales españoles.

Eduardo Serra preside en la actualidad la Fundación Everis (17), creada en el 2001 por iniciativa de la multinacional DRM Consulting, donde se ha cocido lo que unos meses más tarde se ha venido en llamar Movimiento 15-M, después de que esta fundación elaborase en noviembre de 2010 un informe que llevó por título «Transformar España» que fue avalado por la práctica totalidad de la élite empresarial y financiera y que ha servido de «inspiración» ideológica al 15-M.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Sep 2021)

El portavoz de esta francachela de "antisistemas" era un tal Tomasz Szabelewski, un joven ejecutivo indignadísimo de nacionalidad polaca que trabaja en la City londinense, y que casualmente ejerce como «Business consultant» (consultor de negocios) en la Fundación Everis (18).

Pero Rafael L. Bardají es también fundador del GEES (Grupo de Estudios Estratégicos), del que fue su director hasta 1996, otro laboratorio de ideas neoconservador y proisraelí estrechamente vinculado a diversos _think tanks_ estadounidenses que sentaron las bases de la política exterior del gobierno de Bush, como la Rand Corporation (19) y el PNAC (Proyecto para el Nuevo Siglo Americano), fundado en 1997, un poderoso grupo ideológico y político establecido en Washington con el objetivo de promocionar «la democracia y el liderazgo mundial de Estados Unidos». Entre sus miembros más destacados figura uno de los principales mandatarios del Pentágono, Richard Perle, quien, además de fundamentalista judío, es socio del Club Bilderberg y miembro del consejo director del Instituto Americano de Empresa, fundado en 1943 con la finalidad de apoyar a las «fundaciones de la libertad» (20). El presidente del PNAC es otro destacado e influyente israelita, William Kristol (hijo del célebre publicista y ex trotskista Irving Kristol, considerado el «padre» del neoconservadurismo estadounidense), fundador y editor de la prestigiosa revista “The Weekly Standard”, colaborador de la cadena Fox y asesor en asuntos internacionales de tres presidentes de los Estados Unidos.







La clásica y solapada simbología masónica del "Ojo de Horus" tampoco podía faltar en LD.

Alberto Recarte fue el lazo de unión entre el GEES y Libertad Digital, lo que permitió a este portal de información contar con la presencia diaria de una serie de análisis elaborados por los «expertos» más cualificados del GEES en materia de política exterior y seguridad. El actual presidente del GEES, creado en 1987, es el catedrático Manuel Coma Canella, comentarista de política internacional del diario “La Razón”, quien, a mi juicio, tanto este individuo, como el criptojudío Florentino Portero, influyente ideólogo neoconservador, vocal de la Junta Directiva del Foro de la Sociedad Civil (presidido por Ignacio Camuñas, cofundador de Vox), patrono de la Fundación Transforma España (presidida por Eduardo Serra) y anterior director del Centro Sefarad-Israel (21), cuya presencia se ha hecho muy habitual en determinados medios de comunicación, pero sobre todo Rafael L. Bardají —miembro destacado de otras tres entidades de la misma cuerda que las anteriores como FAES, INCIPE y el Real Instituto Elcano (22)―, se les puede considerar como tres de las cabezas pensantes del lobby judío español que más influencia han ejercido en la derecha demoliberal y neoconservadora (PP y Vox, fundamentalmente) de nuestro país.

El periodista de origen israelí y escritor antisionista Israel Shamir (exiliado en Suecia), subraya claramente en un artículo que «el movimiento neocon (a semejanza del marxismo y sus derivados. N. del A.) es de completa inspiración judía, tiene orientación judía y está dominado por judíos. Los neocon forman parte decisiva de lo que llamamos la Judería americana organizada». Valoración que coincide con lo manifestado por el propio Alberto Recarte, cuando declara que «los neocon, en USA, donde nacieron, son, mayoritariamente, de origen judío, bien pasados por la izquierda radical y el partido demócrata, para terminar siendo neocon» (GEES, 23-03-2007). Al proceder los tecnócratas del lobby neocon, principalmente del lobby judío y sionista, empeñados en potenciar la democracia, el antifascismo y el globalismo, cobran un sentido especial las declaraciones del «halcón» Bardají en una entrevista concedida a finales de enero de 2011 a la comunidad judía de México: «Israel es una pieza esencial del futuro del mundo occidental [...] Si Israel cae, caemos todos».

--------------

NOTAS:

(1) Otro dato que llama la atención es que Alberto Recarte no solo es sobrino político del judaizante Miguel Herrero y Rodríguez de Miñón, uno de los siete «padres» de la Constitución del 78, sino sobrino también por su rama materna de Fernando García-Andrade Colmenares, quien estuvo casado con una prima del político y diplomático Gregorio Marañón Moya, número uno de la candidatura de Coalición Democrática a la alcaldía de Madrid en 1979.
(2) Entre sus primeros colaboradores se encuentran individuos (aunque muchos de ellos alejados hoy del proyecto), como Florentino Portero, Pilar Rahola, Angel Mas Murcia, Antonio José Chinchetru, César Vidal, Amando de Miguel, Gabriel Albiac, Leah Bonnín, Germán Yanke, Manuel Sánchez Alvarez, más otros de dudosa procedencia racial como Carmelo Jordá, Mónica Pérez Bonnín, José María Calleja, Enrique de Diego, Vázquez Rial, José Sánchez Tortosa, etc. Pero el caso del jurista Manuel Sánchez Alvarez, es harto ilustrativo, pues el mismo lo confiesa en la sección Tribuna Libre de LD (24-02-2010) con las siguientes palabras: «Soy judío, ¿y qué? Estoy orgulloso de serlo. Con tirabuzones y sin ellos. Con kipá y con la cabeza descubierta. Con sombrero y sin él. Creyente y laico. Asistente a la Sinagoga y no. Ateo. ¿Y qué? Es mi vida y decido como quiero vivirla. Pero siempre orgulloso de ser judío. Consciente de ser judío. No tengo que dar explicaciones ni justificarme ante nadie. Vivo mi judaísmo como quiero y si doy explicaciones es porque quiero, y ante quién quiero: mi familia, amigos, comunidad. Y si no las doy, da lo mismo. A los demás les digo: soy judío, ¿y qué? Estoy orgulloso de serlo y de proclamarlo».
(3) “La Vanguardia”, 22-10-2000.
(4) Este próspero y multimillonario industrial madrileño, cuyo bisabuelo, procedente de Alemania, se había establecido en España en 1850, es consejero delegado de dos grandes empresas de construcción y propietario desde 1989 del Cigarral del Carmen, tradicionales fincas de recreo en las afueras de Toledo. De hecho, Krahe forma parte de la prestigiosa Fundación Toledo, cuyo presidente Gregorio Marañón y Bertrán de Lis, ex directivo del Banco Urquijo y accionista de Prisa, lo ha definido en público «como el ingeniero industrial más grande de España, que invierte buena parte de su fortuna en ediciones perdidas de joyas bibliográficas». Por cierto, este Javier Krahe Ruíz, es primo hermano de Javier Krahe de Salas, cantautor de tonalidad izquierdista recientemente absuelto en los juzgados de lo Penal de Madrid por «blasfemia». Su tía, Elisa de Salas Pintó, es la nuera del economista de origen judío Jaime García Añoveros, ministro de Hacienda durante la etapa de Adolfo Suárez.
(5) “Los Angeles Times”, 1 de octubre de 2012. Sekulow, descrito como el «principal león» de la derecha cristiana en el ámbito judicial, dirige también la Christian Advocates Serving Evangelism, la cual, a pesar de que se presenta como una organización caritativa sin ánimo de lucro, sirve por el contrario como un importante canal para los fondos que financian las actividades de Sekulow, que ostenta públicamente un estilo de vida lujoso y repleto de excesos. El Trinity, por su parte, gestiona en Florida el parque temático Holy Land Experience, que realiza servicios semanales de estudios bíblicos para el público y que recrea la arquitectura y la época de la antigua ciudad de Jerusalén en el siglo primero de nuestra era. Su patrocinador fue un judío de origen ruso convertido al cristianismo llamado Marvin Rosenthal, fundador de la Esperanza de Sión, que compró la propiedad en 1989 en la cual financió la construcción inicial del parque que en la actualidad gestiona el referido canal evangélico, para quienes unir «al maravilloso pueblo judío» y a los gentiles en un mismo proyecto religioso «forma parte del plan maestro de dios». Dentro de esta labor se enmarca la gira realizada por Paul Crouch a Israel en el año 2012 rodeado de 1.800 partidarios. «Queremos ―dijo― hacer algunos programas en hebreo para llegar a los judíos y atraerlos para que conozcan la palabra de dios».
(6) Sobre el origen racial de este periodista, antinazi confeso y defensor apasionado en todos los foros públicos del judaísmo y el imperialismo de Israel, se pueden abrigar serias sospechas pues los apellidos salvíficos abundan entre los conversos. Si no es judío el individuo de marras está completamente judaizado. En 1992 dirigió para Televisión (Antena 3) el programa «La Historia de los judíos españoles» que «alcanzó una enorme audiencia y despertó gran interés».
(7) Entre la plantilla de colaboradores se encuentran otra serie de individuos que sobresalen por su absoluta e inquebrantable fe sionista, pudiéndose citar, por ejemplo, al profesor Alberto Priego Moreno, experto en temas del Cáucaso y Asia Central, cuya firma suele estar regularmente presente en medios como “EL PAIS”, “El Mundo”, “El Diario de Sevilla”, RNE o Telemadrid; Ricardo Angoso García, periodista y sociólogo especializado en cuestiones internacionales y coordinador de la ONG Diálogo Europeo, con sede en Madrid. Autor de libros tan sugerentes y desinformadores como _Kósovo. Las semillas del odio_ y _El Holocausto silenciado: gays en los campos de concentración nazis_. En los últimos años ha venido trabajando habitualmente en publicaciones como “Diario 16”, “El Mundo”, “La Aventura de la Historia”, “Historia 16”, “Historia y Vida”, Fax Press, Colpisa, etc; Carlos Escudé Carvajal, filósofo y politólogo argentino de origen converso y nacionalidad española cuyo verdadero nombre hebreo es Najmán ben Abraham Avinu, quien ha sido profesor visitante en la Fundación Ortega y Gasset de Madrid en 1997. Es autor del libro _Por qué soy judío_ (2010); Jorge Marirrodriga, periodista madrileño que se desempeña como jefe de la Edición Global del diario “EL PAIS”; Marta González Isidoro, periodista madrileña especializada en relaciones Internacionales, concretamente en el conflicto de Oriente Medio; Antonio Escudero Ríos, editor literario y colaborador de las revistas judías “Raíces”, “Los Muestros” (La boz de loz sépharades), “Maguen”, “Foro de la Vida Judía en el Mundo”, Diariojudío.com, etc. Es hermano de la escritora Isabel Escudero, profesora en la Facultad de Ciencias de la Información de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid; etc, etc. La procedencia racial de todos los individuos aquí seleccionados viene a ser cuanto menos sospechosa.
(8) En el año 2008, Rhone Capital adquiría una participación del 45% de la multinacional española Maxam Corporation, antigua Unión Española de Explosivos, una de las tres compañías de explosivos más grandes del mundo. En el convenio de adquisición, Lazard Freres actuó como asesor financiero y el judío José Pedro Pérez-Llorca, como asesor jurídico, en Madrid.
(9) En mayo de 2017, el Sr. Aznar era honrado en Nueva York como Campeón de los Valores Judíos por la Red de Valores Mundiales, una organización dedicada a difundir los valores universales judíos en la política, la cultura y los medios de comunicación, haciendo del pueblo judío una luz para las naciones. Dicha organización está financiada por el magnate Sheldon Adelson y encabezada por el autodenominado «Rabino de los Estados Unidos» Shmuley Boteach.
(10) Este portal de información nació en 2007 después de una visita a Israel de Larry Solov y Andrew Breitbart, su fundador, nacido gentil pero criado como judío por sus padres adoptivos.
(11) El «hombre» de Bannon en Europa es el abogado judío Michael Madrikamen, un individuo que se ha significado activamente en la lucha contra el antisemitismo y que preside el Partido Popular de Bélgica. Pero lo destacable de Modrikamen es que es el fundador de una plataforma denominada The Movement, la nueva red «euroescéptica» de Bannon con sede en Bruselas con la que pretende aglutinar a todos los partidos populistas de derecha en el viejo continente. La esposa de Modrikamen se convirtió al judaísmo, y han criado a sus tres hijos como judíos. El representante de Bannon en América del Sur es Eduardo Bolsonaro, hijo del actual presidente de Brasil, otro activo de la Alta Finanza e Israel.
(12) Bruno Cardeñosa, _El Gobierno Invisible_, Espejo de Tinta, 2007, p. 286.
(13) Cardeñosa, op. cit., p. 283.
(14) Cardeñosa, op. cit., p. 285.
(15) Su hermana Isabel Serra Rexach está casada con Enrique Balmaseda y Arias-Dávila (ex-director general de cinematografía), quien es hermano de Beatriz Balmaseda, la mujer de Luis María Ansón, y de César Balmaseda (conde de Cumbres Altas), cuya hija, Inés Balmaseda y de Cabanyes, es a su vez la esposa de Alberto Cortina Koplowitz, hijo de la conocida financiera mitad judía Alicia Koplowitz, marquesa de Bellavista, unida sentimentalmente en la actualidad con el duque de Huéscar, Carlos Fitz-James Stuart, primogénito de la Casa de Alba. Ahora bien, la esposa del conde de Cumbres Altas, Almudena de Cabanyes Pineda, con quien contrajo matrimonio en 1971, es hermana política de Félix Aguirre Borrell (tío de Esperanza Aguirre) y de Vicente Eulate Mac-Mahon, ex consejero del BBVA. Este personaje, como a estas alturas ya no debería sorprender a nadie, está directamente emparentado con los Ybarra, Zubiría, Jacquet y Morenés, cuya figura de mayor proyección pública no es otro que el ex ministro de Defensa Pedro Morenés Alvarez de Eulate, ex presidente de La Naval de Sestao. En diciembre de 2014 se desplazó a Israel, convirtiéndose así en el primer titular español de Defensa que visita el Estado judío desde que ambos países establecieron en 1986 relaciones diplomáticas. Su yerno, Ignacio Romero de Contreras, es sobrino de Micaela Domecq Solís, mujer de un anterior ministro del PP, Miguel Arias Cañete. Otra hija del señor Morenés ―Sonia Morenés—, está casada con Fernando de Elío y Dolz de Espejo, nieto de Carlos Dolz de Espejo y González de la Riva (1913-2013), 6. conde de la Florida, jefe del servicio de información español responsable de conectar con sus homólogos israelíes después de una reunión mantenida en julio de 1971 con el máximo responsable del Mossad, general Zvi Zamir (J. A. Lisbona, _España-Israel_, pp. 134-136). Su esposa, María del Pilar de Arrospide y Arrospide (cuyos progenitores eran primos), era tía-abuela de Sonia de Arrospide y López de Letona, mujer de Javier de Ybarra e Ybarra, miembro de una potentada familia que mantiene el control de Vocento, el grupo de comunicación que preside Enrique de Ybarra Churruca. Para más señas, Isabel López de Letona y Coello de Portugal —tía de Sonia― es, como anteriormente hemos glosado, familiar político del judío Antonio González Armas, yerno del fenecido ministro converso Miguel Boyer Salvador. Para más señas, Isabel es cuñada de Cecilia López de Ceballos y Eraso, prima del empresario judío Antonio Eraso Campuzano
(16) Fundada en Barcelona en 1917, la Cámara Americana de Comercio estuvo presidida por el judío norteamericano de origen alemán Max H. Klein (m. 1996), hasta en cuatro ocasiones: 1946-54, 1956-60, 1983-87 y 1991-95, siendo nombrado a continuación presidente honorario. Este legendario personaje, muy bien introducido entre la alta burguesía catalana (pues era hijo político del célebre doctor Andreu) y el régimen franquista, llegó a ser reconocido como una auténtica institución. Amigo personal de figuras como Salvador Dalí y Julio Iglesias, durante su prolongada estancia en nuestro país se entregó a la gestión de su empresa familiar y transnacional, abogando siempre por una liberalización económica entre los EE.UU. y España.
(17) Entre los patronos de la Fundación figuran una serie de curiosos caballeros algunos de los cuales ya han hecho su aparición a lo largo de estas páginas, como John de Zulueta Greenebaum (judío, al menos por parte de madre), presidente de Sánitas y miembro de la Comisión Especial para el Estudio de la Sociedad de la Información en España; Jaime Castellanos Borrego, socio de la Comisión Trilateral y en su momento presidente de Recoletos y Veo Televisión; Antonio Massanell i Lavilla, director adjunto ejecutivo de La Caixa, y presidente de E-La Caixa; y Juan Pérez Mercader, director del Centro de Astrobiología y profesor de investigación del CSIC.
(18) Bajo el título «La Conspiración de Podemos», Laureano Benítez escribía lo siguiente en el Periodista Digital (04/12/2015): «Daniel Estulin, ex-espía ruso, periodista de investigación especializado en conspiraciones globalistas, asevera que a mediados de febrero contactó con un personaje llamado Vlad Teichberg, de 38 años, hijo de disidentes judíos rusos y casado con una española llamada Nikki Schiller —a la que conoció precisamente en el 15M― quien dijo que en mayo habría una revolución en España. Esto quiere decir que estamos ante un profeta, o ante un conspirador. Este señor, según Estulin, es un genio informático y matemático educado en la carísima Universidad de Princeton, que trabaja para grandes empresas de Wall Street, como la poderosísima banca JP Morgan, que, junto con la Rockefeller y la Rothschild, forma parte del podio de la banca globalista. Este “indignado global” paga 37.000 $ al mes por su loft de Nueva York. En Madrid se alojó en un palacete en la calle del Pez, donde tenía una impresionante y carísima infraestructura informática, desde la cual controlaba toda la información que se emitía desde la acampada. Y, como al parecer le iba la marcha de las acampadas, ni corto ni perezoso se trasladó a Nueva York para organizar allí la franquicia del 15-M, conocida como Occupy Wall Street. Fruto de su actividad fue la creación del portal Global Revolution».
(19) Su vicepresidente ha sido el judío Bruce Hoffman, asesor de contraterrorismo de la CIA entre 2004-2006.
(20) A mediados de la década del 2000 dicho Instituto creó una subdivisión a la que bautizó como Nueva Iniciativa Atlántica, situando al frente a un curioso sujeto de origen polaco llamado “Radek” Sikorski, del que se dice que es uno de los europeos mejor vistos en Washington. Sikorski, actual ministro de Exteriores del Gobierno Polaco, fue uno de los principales activistas del movimiento Solidaridad y su esposa, Anne Applebaum, judía de raza, pertenece al consejo editorial del “Washington Post”.
(21) En mayo de 2013 Portero dimitía del consejo rector de esta institución para trabajar junto al ministro de Exteriores, García-Margallo, posiblemente marrano también, en el fortalecimiento de la Marca España en el exterior. Portero fue sustituido en el cargo por su «número dos», Miguel de Lucas González, un diplomático con una «fecunda trayectoria» en el Centro desde 2007, quien puso a la ciudad autónoma de Melilla como un modelo «exportable» de interculturalidad, de respeto y convivencia como parte de esa nueva tarea, pues, según declaraciones del propio Miguel de Lucas, «el rumbo de este nuevo siglo camina hacia la inmediatez y hacia el mestizaje». Junto con el Instituto de las Culturas de Melilla y en colaboración con la Universidad de Navarra, el Centro Sefarad-Israel, cuya sede está situada en el lujoso Palacio de Cañete, puso en marcha en 2013 un Máster en Diversidad de Culturas.
(22) Dos de sus «principales analistas» son los judíos Carlos Malamud Rikles y Federico Steinberg Wechsler, catedrático de la Uned el primero, y profesor de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid el segundo, quien a mediados del 2014, durante una intervención en la Universidad Internacional Menéndez Pelayo, «ha pedido “escuchar” a partidos “eurocríticos” como Podemos» (Europa Press, 27-08-2014). El presidente del Instituto Elcano (cuya fastuosa sede se encuentra ubicada a escasos metros del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores), es el marrano Emilio Lamo de Espinosa, cargo al que accedió en marzo del 2012 en sustitución del ex-ministro de Defensa socialista Gustavo Suárez Pertierra, muy vinculado al lobby judío. Emilio es hermano de Jaime Lamo de Espinosa, ex-ministro de UCD y accionista de Prisa.


----------



## jakk (21 Sep 2021)

Supongo que es una broma lo de los tochos infinitos.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Sep 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Si no puedes resumir todo ese tostón en 5 o 6 líneas, no merece la pena.



Después del trabajo que me dio, no me hagais ese feo.  Quien lo iba a decir de un foro con un alto nivel intelectual como Burbuja.


----------



## sorosgay (21 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Después del trabajo que me dio, no me hagais ese feo.  Dadle al menos un zanx.  Quien lo iba a decir de un foro con un alto nivel intelectual como Burbuja.



me llama la atencion que los comunistas siempren hacen dossiers, pero nunca de ellos

sin ir mas lejos el cadete verbitzki hablaba muy mal del papa pogre:

















Acusan a Verbitsky de colaborar con la última dictadura


El dato surge de documentos que integrarán una biografía del periodista




www.lanacion.com.ar





y bueno siempre se podria contar la historia de cada medio progre o de cada medio de izquiera y su real financiamiento:


----------



## sorosgay (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## sorosgay (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## sorosgay (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## corolaria (21 Sep 2021)

Se valora y reconoce el trabajo y el esfuerzo, pero...

ni con tus ojos.


----------



## Peritta (21 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Dadle al menos un zanx.



Tienes un pie en el ignore. 

Con éso te lo digo todo.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda eseranza.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Sep 2021)

Vidal es étnicamente judío, ese es realmente el problema.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Tienes un pie en el ignore.
> 
> Con éso te lo digo todo.
> 
> ...



Pues si que es susceptible usted. ¿Supongo que no se habrá enojado por un simple comentario vanal e irónico?


----------



## Tiresias (21 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Vidal es étnicamente judío, ese es realmente el problema.



Y entonces el luteranismo que gasta es puro disfraz? 

En fin, cualquier cosa, a estas alturas.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (21 Sep 2021)

@Uritorco esta pasión por el jvdenworld que tienen ahora nuestros liberales, no existía hace unas décadas. de dónde crees que viene? es mimetización con las élites dirigentes del mundo anglosajón?


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (21 Sep 2021)

Un grandísimo tocho. Dividido en muy pocos párrafos. Difícil de leer e imposible de entender.

Por bueno que sea el contenido, no merece la pena estrujarse el cerebro con semejante prosa.


----------



## ueee3 (21 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues si que es susceptible usted. ¿Supongo que no se habrá enojado por un simple comentario vanal e irónico?



Banal. Segundo aviso.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Sep 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Banal. Segundo aviso.



Efectivamente. Eres más efectivo que mi corrector de teclados. Que bárbaro. Thanks.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Después del trabajo que me dio, no me hagais ese feo.  Dadle al menos un zanx.  Quien lo iba a decir de un foro con un alto nivel intelectual como Burbuja.



Haz separaciones al menos... Es que eso no son ladrillos, son bloques de hormigón.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Sep 2021)

Lo guardo para leerlo en casa.


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Sep 2021)

Demasiado denso y largo, ademas se dispersa en tramas secundarias. Vale para un articulo, pero no para un post.

Pero es revelador sobre el nivel de la influencia juden en politica, economía y medios de comunicación.


----------



## Pura Sangre (21 Sep 2021)

me parece raro ver a asis timermans como judío o a pizarro como cripto. Tienes más info al respecto?


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Sep 2021)

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos @ominae 
Son agentes de esa gente.


----------



## Carlos París (21 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Vamos a continuación a hacer una exposición retrospectiva y lo más detallada posible de esta gacetilla digital sionista, fetiche referencial de buena parte de nuestros patrioteros constitucionales y antifas ibéricos, fascinados con la democracia, el mercado y el Estado de Israel, pues hay que entender que Libertad Digital (LD) forma parte del entramado sionista que los judíos y sus lacayos han desarrollado en otros ámbitos de divulgación social como es el caso de la red de internet.
> 
> Creado en marzo del 2000, el accionariado inicial de LD se repartía entre el Grupo Intereconomía y el equipo liderado por el economista Alberto Recarte García-Andrade (cuñado del financiero Vicente Figaredo de la Mora, primo de Rodrigo Rato) (1) y el periodista Federico Jiménez Losantos, cuando todavía era una estrella de la Cope. En poco tiempo, LD consolidó su desarrollo a toda velocidad al amparo del Partido Popular, que además de adjudicarle licencias le proporcionó liquidez económica para sacar adelante el proyecto. Recordemos que el Grupo Intereconomía, que se desprendió de sus acciones en el año 2005, estaba y sigue estando liderado por Julio Ariza, entonces diputado del PP en el Parlamento de Cataluña y hoy próximo a Vox. No obstante fue Recarte uno de los pilares fundamentales de este espacio virtual (LD) plagado de marranos (2) y controlado por Jiménez Losantos. Entre otras cosas, Recarte fue consejero económico de Adolfo Suárez, patrono de la fundación FAES, vicepresidente del Círculo de Empresarios, consejero de Caja Madrid y presidente de la Fundación Hispano Cubana. No en balde es autor del libro _Cuba: economía y poder 1959-1980_, presentado en enero de 1981 en el Club Internacional de Prensa por Fernando Claudín, director de la Fundación Pablo Iglesias, y Carlos Bustelo, uno de los futuros promotores de la coalición Friends of Israel Iniciative, junto Rafael L. Bardají, de quien en breve hablaremos. Como economista netamente liberal, Recarte es globalista y antiblanco. Así, en octubre de 2000, tenía la arrogancia de asegurar que sin inmigración la población española descendería 10 millones en cincuenta años, lo que nos obligaría a acoger entre diez y quince millones de inmigrantes si queremos mantener el progreso económico y social. «Si el Gobierno no se prepara para una sociedad más multirracial —añadía―, el racismo primitivo será la inevitable primera reacción a la no menos inevitable inmigración» (3). En julio de 1994 se incorporaba al consejo general del Banco de España, completando su prolífica trayectoria profesional dentro del mundo empresarial como vicepresidente ejecutivo de Centunión, una importante compañía de bienes de equipo fundada en 1968. Su actual presidente es el industrial Javier Krahe Ruíz, cuya condición ignoro (4), pero quien, según el portal elplural.es (05-XII-2006), «es, en la sombra, uno de los tutores del crecimiento y el impulso del grupo Libertad Digital, Internet y TV». Por lo visto, tampoco ha faltado el apoyo de Ibercaja Banco a Libertad Digital, participación que se establecía a través del probable criptojudío Manuel Pizarro Moreno, agente de cambio y bolsa y presidente de la entidad entre 1995 y 2004. Pizarro, que ha sido posteriormente presidente de Endesa (donde Recarte ejerció de consejero en representación, junto con Miguel Blesa, de Caja Madrid), no solo ha mantenido una estrecha relación con Alberto Recarte y Jiménez Losantos (paisano suyo, para más señas, pues ambos son turolenses), sino que se presenta como valedor de otros medios de comunicación como “El Mundo”, un periódico para el que Endesa se ha convertido en «uno de sus mayores anunciantes y esponsonizantes», aseguraba cierto medio digital especializado. Según declaró en su día Luis Bárcenas, el PP utilizó 446.000 euros de su caja B para sufragar la compra de valores de Libertad Digital cuando Jiménez Losantos y el presidente de la empresa, Alberto Recarte, uno de los principales asesores del PP en materia económica en los años 90, pidieron a sus dirigentes que se involucraran en la ampliación de capital que este medio de comunicación emitió en 2004 para superar sus dificultades económicas. Por lo visto, la compra la habrían materializado entre otros el entonces tesorero Alvaro Lapuerta y la mujer de Bárcenas, sin devolver el dinero al partido. Alberto Recarte abandonó sus funciones como presidente de LD en noviembre de 2011.
> 
> ...



El Javier Krahe que citas aquí es familia del cantante izquierdista. Desconozco si son de origen judío.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Sep 2021)

El texto, como casi todo lo que publica Uritorco es bastante interesante

Yo comentaría lo siguiente:

-En esencia, lo que defiende el texto, es totalmente cierto

-El tema del projudaísmo de muchos cristianos evangélicos, es algo que no es biblico. Ya Lutero hizo este libro









Y en la propia Biblia ya está profetizada la caída de Israel, como en Romanos 10


*Pero digo: ¿No han oído? Antes bien,
Por toda la tierra ha salido la voz de ellos,
Y hasta los fines de la tierra sus palabras.
19 También digo: ¿No ha conocido esto Israel? Primeramente Moisés dice:
Yo os provocaré a celos con un pueblo que no es pueblo;
Con pueblo insensato os provocaré a ira. m
20 E Isaías dice resueltamente:
Fui hallado de los que no me buscaban;
Me manifesté a los que no preguntaban por mí. m
21 Pero acerca de Israel dice: Todo el día extendí mis manos a un pueblo rebelde y contradictor.*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Sep 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> @Uritorco esta pasión por el jvdenworld que tienen ahora nuestros liberales, no existía hace unas décadas. de dónde crees que viene? es mimetización con las élites dirigentes del mundo anglosajón?



* Y si, a pesar de todo, se sigue allí obrando con hipocresía típicamente inglesa , como si las cosas pudieran suceder de modo distinto, es porque en Londres los delincuentes responsables de la guerra no ven ya la menor posibilidad de escaparse de las redes que ellos mismos tejieron, y porque los judíos, que les mueven cual si fueran marionetas, tampoco les permiten, en política interior, desandar el camino recorrido. Por ello, el problema que se plantea no es el de si después de la guerra la Gran Bretaña y los Estados Unidos querrán o podrán combatir al bolchevismo, sino, a lo sumo, el de si serán capaces de defenderse contra el bolchevismo de sus propios países. *

Hitler 1944


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Sep 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Si no puedes resumir todo ese tostón en 5 o 6 líneas, no merece la pena.





Acebo-Tejo dijo:


> Un grandísimo tocho. Dividido en muy pocos párrafos. Difícil de leer e imposible de entender.
> 
> Por bueno que sea el contenido, no merece la pena estrujarse el cerebro con semejante prosa.





HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Haz separaciones al menos... Es que eso no son ladrillos, son bloques de hormigón.



La miel en la boca del asno y tal...


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La miel en la boca del asno y tal...



¿Qué tiene que ver la miel para ordenar un texto en condiciones, y más cuando se trata de un texto en pantalla, que ya de por sí cansa la vista?


----------



## Uritorco (21 Sep 2021)

Acebo-Tejo dijo:


> Un grandísimo tocho. Dividido en muy pocos párrafos. Difícil de leer e imposible de entender.
> 
> Por bueno que sea el contenido, no merece la pena estrujarse el cerebro con semejante prosa.



Lleva algo de razón. Veré si puedo solventar el problema. No obstante, con tranquilidad y paciencia se lee bien. Al que realmente le interese el tema, un texto de estas características, sin ser excesivamente largo, lo acogerá con agrado.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 Sep 2021)

Leido entero, creo que deberian llamarse Sinagoga Digital.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Leido entero, creo que deberian llamarse Sinagoga Digital.



Debe de ser de los pocos que ha tenido la breve paciencia de ojear por completo el texto. Mucho antiliberal por aquí, y para cuando les presentas un documento informado y razonado escapan expantados.


----------



## kicorv (22 Sep 2021)

Pues ahora mismo, la cama o el techo.


----------



## Furillo (22 Sep 2021)

Gracias, compañero. Información muy jugosa y edificante, ayuda a comprender cómo y por qué funciona nuestro mundo de la forma en que lo hace. Te sugiero que pongas la siguiente advertencia: No apto para ninis y vagos adictos a twitter.
¿Es de elaboración propia o la has extraído de algún autor conocido?


----------



## Uritorco (22 Sep 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Gracias, compañero. Información muy jugosa y edificante, ayuda a comprender cómo y por qué funciona nuestro mundo de la forma en que lo hace. Te sugiero que pongas la siguiente advertencia: No apto para ninis y vagos adictos a twitter.
> ¿Es de elaboración propia o la has extraído de algún autor conocido?



Es de elaboración propia. Lleva su tiempo, pues la recopilación de datos debe ser lo mas exacta y fidedigna posible, para poder entregar un trabajo mínimamente aceptable. Tengo más artículos en esa línea, de los temas más diversos, pero siempre analizados desde una perspectiva alternativa y disidente. Ya me entiende usted.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Sep 2021)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> me parece raro ver a asis timermans como judío o a pizarro como cripto. Tienes más info al respecto?



Pizarro es primo del ex senador del PNV, Andoni Monforte Arregui, quien, según el periodista Pepe Rei, profesa la religión judía. Por eso, para ser cautos, he utilizado en el texto lo de "probable". Andoni, recordemos, fue el enlace del gobierno vasco autonómico con el Estado de Israel, que visitó personalmente en alguna ocasión. Además, los datos biográficos de Manuel Pizarro apuntan también en esa dirección, pues una de las características típicas de los criptojudíos, es tener una pata en la política, otra en la prensa, y otra, naturalmente, en el mundo financiero. Recordemos que Pizarro fue presidente de la bolsa de Madrid.

En cuanto a Timermans, esté es familiar político de los hermanos Múgica Herzog. Ya aportaré más datos. Además está su apellido, también harto sospechoso, aunque el personaje de marras diga en su cuenta de twitter que no es de la "tribu". Parece que no está circuncidado, sin embargo también cuenta, o al menos eso da a entender, que se lo ha planteado desde pequeño. Es el clásico liberal que destaca por su acentuado e indisimulado filojudaísmo y prosionismo a ultranza, empeñado en acusar constantemente a la izquierda y a Podemos, de antisemitas, fascistas, negadores del "holocausto", y toda esa retahila de calificativos.


----------



## Pura Sangre (23 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pizarro es primo del ex senador del PNV, Andoni Monforte Arregui, quien, según el periodista Pepe Rei, profesa la religión judía. Por eso, para ser cautos, he utilizado en el texto lo de "probable". Andoni, recordemos, fue el enlace del gobierno vasco autonómico con el Estado de Israel, que visitó personalmente en alguna ocasión. Además, los datos biográficos de Manuel Pizarro apuntan también en esa dirección, pues una de las características típicas de los criptojudíos, es tener una pata en la política, otra en la prensa, y otra, naturalmente, en el mundo financiero. Recordemos que Pizarro fue presidente de la bolsa de Madrid.



gracias pero no sé si es que qwant es una mierda de buscador o es que yo no soy capaz de encontrar nada al respecto de que Pizarro y Andoni Monforte sean primos.

No logro encontrar un apellido que coincida. Si son primos tiene que ser muy lejanos porque el abuelo paterno se llamaba Manuel Pizarro Cenjor, el padre Manuel Pizarro Indart y la madre Maria Estrella Moreno Navarro. Eso es lo máximo que consigo encontrar.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Sep 2021)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> la madre Maria Estrella Moreno Navarro. Eso es lo máximo que consigo encontrar.



El padre de Estrella se llamaba Amador Moreno Monforte, que ocupó puestos de responsabilidad políticos y empresariales en el régimen anterior. Ahí tienes la conexión. Sus dos apellidos sobreabundan precisamente entre los conversos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Sep 2021)

Algunas embajadas de ciertos paises, el ibex 35, el regimen masonico del 78. Sin descartar servicios secretos. Federico es puro globalismo y masoneria como buen liberal. Como vox. No descarto fondos de inversion de la city o wall stret por sus servicios prestados a cierto pais. Federico esta reclutado por la cia o el mossad o el im6 probablemente desde hace decadas. Tienes padrinos y muy fuertes


----------



## Uritorco (23 Sep 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Algunas embajadas de ciertos paises, el ibex 35, el regimen masonico del 78. Sin descartar servicios secretos. Federico es puro globalismo y masoneria como buen liberal. Como vox. No descarto fondos de inversion de la city o wall stret por sus servicios prestados a cierto pais



Es probable que haya también algo de eso. El texto es una pequeña aproximación. Habría que actualizarlo más a fondo.


----------



## perrosno (23 Sep 2021)

A quien se le ocurre poner semejante tochazo, me espero a la peli.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (23 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Después del trabajo que me dio, no me hagais ese feo.  Dadle al menos un zanx.  Quien lo iba a decir de un foro con un alto nivel intelectual como Burbuja.



Le ayudaría infinitamente dejar un renglón vacío después de cada punto y aparte.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Vaya tocho, pero esta el Mossad siempre se ha dicho pues siempre estan metiendo noticias de Israel como si fuera Mostoles sin venir a cuento.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Vidal es étnicamente judío, ese es realmente el problema.




y julandron, como su hermano.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Sep 2021)

Es lo que pasa cuando se pone a escarbar, que empiezan a aparecer raíces, cada vez más y más gordas.
La mayoría de esta gente que "está arriba" no es independiente ni de criterio libre. Son siervos de amos, siervos y mercenarios.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lleva algo de razón. Veré si puedo solventar el problema. No obstante, con tranquilidad y paciencia se lee bien. Al que realmente le interese el tema, un texto de estas características, sin ser excesivamente largo, lo acogerá con agrado.




Santi, solo he podido el 1 tocho, el 2 se me ha atragantado, que acabo de cenar y me he tomado media tableta de crunch.


----------



## reconvertido (23 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Santi, solo he podido el 1 tocho, el 2 se me ha atragantado, que acabo de cenar y me he tomado media tableta de crunch.



¿Os conocéis?


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Os conocéis?




Claro, Santi Royuela y Cesare Lombroso


----------



## Uritorco (23 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Santi, solo he podido el 1 tocho, el 2 se me ha atragantado, que acabo de cenar y me he tomado media tableta de crunch.



Con un par de tilas completas con éxito la lectura. Ánimo. Por cierto, no me llamo Santi.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Con un par de tilas completas con éxito la lectura. Ánimo. Por cierto, no me llamo Santi.




Ya me lo dijiste la otra vez Santi.


----------



## reconvertido (23 Sep 2021)

Gracias por la información.

Pero nos comentarios.



Uritorco dijo:


> Lleva algo de razón. Veré si puedo solventar el problema. No obstante, con tranquilidad y paciencia se lee bien. Al que realmente le interese el tema, un texto de estas características, sin ser excesivamente largo, lo acogerá con agrado.



No.
La presentación es incorrecta y terrible.
Es ILEGIBLE.
Fïjate lo que te digo:
ILEGIBLE.

Te guste o no.
Si quieres transmitir algo, tendrás que mejorarlo.
Te guste o o, quieras o no.



Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Le ayudaría infinitamente dejar un renglón vacío después de cada punto y aparte.



Correcto.
Un salto de línea en cada punto y aparte.

Y en las divisiones entre párrafos un titutillo (en negrita).

No cuesta nada.
Y transforma una cosa indigerible en algo ordenado y legible.



Uritorco dijo:


> Es de elaboración propia. Lleva su tiempo, pues la recopilación de datos debe ser lo mas exacta y fidedigna posible, para poder entregar un trabajo mínimamente aceptable. Tengo más artículos en esa línea, de los temas más diversos, pero siempre analizados desde una perspectiva alternativa y disidente. Ya me entiende usted.



Si tienes referencias a lo que dices, incluirlas sería muy interesante.
De nuevo, es un poco de tiempo más, no mucho.
En vez de poner todas las referencias al final (terrible) ponlas al final de cada párrafo.

Repito:
Es crítica constructiva.
Si no, no consigues tu objetivo (transmitir, comunicar).


----------



## reconvertido (23 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Claro, Santi Royuela y Cesare Lombroso







__





"santi royuela" - Buscar con Google






www.google.com





Pensé que os conocíais de fuera del foro.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Sep 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No le haga caso.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> No le haga caso.




Que descanses Santi, apago.


----------



## Furymundo (23 Sep 2021)

BRVTAL LECTURA.
ya me imagino todos esos entramados. 

pero esta bien saber nombres y apellidos.

y no ESTADO Y CAPITAL 
@Alex Cosma


----------



## Uritorco (23 Sep 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> Y entonces el luteranismo que gasta es puro disfraz?
> 
> En fin, cualquier cosa, a estas alturas.



¿Vidal es luterano? Hay que reconocer que el camaleonismo religioso de este individuo es digno de figurar en la lista de los Guinness: cristiano, protestante, luterano, sionista. En cualquier caso, Vidal es un converso, por lo que oficialmente puede disfrazarse de la religión que mas le plazca, que ha sido la táctica empleada por los criptojudíos a lo largo del tiempo, pero siempre fieles a su "tribu" y a Israel.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Santi

Esta mañana ha sido patetico, ademas la premisa de atacar a los antivacunas alegando que "detras esta el mafioso de la lejia" ( El Pamies), yo en mi puta vida he tomado eso y no me pienso vacunar, ademas es incompatible con mis dolencias de base.

Que decepcion de tio, puto lobista comunista, a mamarla Fede


----------



## skan (23 Sep 2021)

No sé quien estará detrás pero seguramente es enano.


----------



## Max Aub (23 Sep 2021)

El tontainas que abre el hilo es el típico simplón que se cree que todos los judios tienen cuernos y rabo por el mero hecho de serlo. Va de nazi culto y tal y el otro día decía que la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa fue en Navarra jajajajaja.


----------



## frangelico (23 Sep 2021)

La verdad es que es muy difícil mantener un medio en España. El mercado publicitario es anómalamente pequeño y hay una mafia política que tutela la concesión de licencias de radio y televisión. Así que la barrera de entrada es elevada.

LD tiene el mérito de haber logrado meter cabeza pero tiene muchos problemas internos por la estructura de costes que tiene el mundillo periodístico: además de gestores bien pagados como cualquier empresa, tiene que soportar el coste del star-system en forma de salarios enormes para las estrellas, que se llevan una proporción elevada de los ingresos. LD está desequilibrada básicamente por tres o cuatro salarios de estrellas, sobre todo de la principal , y no logra levantar cabeza financieramente, como llevamos 12 años de crisis en el mercado publicitario y los costes de las estrellas en lugar de bajar suben, la presión crece. A unos años vista habrá seguramente mucha menos radio y muchos más podcast o canales personales de pago directo y todo esto irá muriendo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Coto Matamoros: Losantos es el "tipo más asqueroso que ha dado el periodismo en la historia de la Humanidad" – Rambla Libre


Web de Colin Rivas




ramblalibre.com


----------



## frangelico (23 Sep 2021)

Os imagináis una guerra entre Marruecos y Argelia? Me gustaría que la hubiera solo para ver cómo se retrata nuestra prensa en general. POR un lado Naturgy y las eléctricas, por otro discretos intereses mafiosos de algunas empresas españolas que compran basura en Marruecos. Y muchas coimas que calladamente reparte el sultancito (Paquita Merienda, "Misinformation", se ha pronunciado ya a favor de su amado Jorge Javier VI) u otros de más lejos. Cosas como esta no ocurren solo en Alemania :









Periodistas alemanes comprados


El periodismo alemán pasa por ser uno de los más respetables de Europa, pero en todas partes cuecen habas y las que cuecen en Berlín son, por lo visto, estadounidenses. El libro qu




www.elmundo.es





Y en el "cherchez l'argent" aplicado a este señor es muy reveladora su apelación talibánica al farmaconsenso científico mientras es furiosamente disidente contra el consenso científico del cambio climático. Qué doctores le a$esoran en cada caso ?


----------



## Uritorco (23 Sep 2021)

Max Aub dijo:


> el otro día decía que la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa fue en Navarra jajajajaja.



Todo el mundo sabe que fue en Navarra.


----------



## Tejota (23 Sep 2021)

El dossier es bastante completo pero no explica claramente el giro de guion que ha ocurrido estos dias con el tema de las inoculaciones.

De ser un medio pro-inoculaciones hace unos meses ha pasado a ser un medio supermaxipro-inoculaciones y eso es debido a algo que ha ocurrido hace muy poco tiempo.

Ha tenido que ser una inyeccion economica importante para este giro de guion. Mi opinion es que no viene directamente del BigPharma ya que se sabria mas pronto que tarde. Tiene que haber intermediarios pantalla que dificulten el rastro del dinero.

Y me sorprende muchisimo que los "sabuesos" de la red no sigan el rastro del money incluso con pantallas. Porque dinero tiene que haber si o si. El enano no mueve el culo como lo esta haciendo si no hay dolares europeos de por medio.

Tarde o temprano se sabra. El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Y si el rastro esta bien protegido la unica forma de sacarlo es desde dentro. Como le ocurra otro Elia-gate veremos que pasa..... cruza los dedos enano....porque esa suerte la vas a necesitar. Y el bombo esta girando. Es lo que tiene jugar con un virus quimera y anteponer el dinero institucional a la salud de las personas.


----------



## frangelico (24 Sep 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> El dossier es bastante completo pero no explica claramente el giro de guion que ha ocurrido estos dias con el tema de las inoculaciones.
> 
> De ser un medio pro-inoculaciones hace unos meses ha pasado a ser un medio supermaxipro-inoculaciones y eso es debido a algo que ha ocurrido hace muy poco tiempo.
> 
> ...



Pues yo diría que no ha sido un tema de dinero sino de discretos movimientos entre bambalinas. No creo que a ninguna farmacéutica le haga falta descender a pagar directamente a los medios cuando ya tiene a los gobiernos en el bote.

En realidad el suicidio potencial está en los políticos, incluso en los regímenes vigentes en todo Occidente . De aparecer con el tiempo algo de ADE o efectos a largo de las vacunas, su propia supervivencia les arrastraría a un encadenamiento de mentiras a cuál más sonrojante: que si la dieta moderna destruye el endotelio (supuesto que se den muchos y visibles casos que no haya forma de encubrir), que si el cambio climático -comodín cuasi universal-, que terribles variantes en las que hay que creer porque así se ordena, la malvada carne de vacuno... hemos llegado a un extremo, especialmente tras la campaña feroz para vacunar a niños y jóvenes, en el que ya no se pueden echar atrás y solo cabe continuar apretando y mintiendo a pocos problemas que aparezcan (y es que un mísero 1% de 35M son 350k personas, esto es lo que da miedo).

Problemas a medio y largo plazo con las vacunas tendrían efectos muy destructivos en todo el sistema financiero (los seguros quiebran en masa si cae la esperanza de vida y con ellos van los bancos), en la SS si crece la proporción de incapacitados, en el sistema sanitario... no creo que se pudiera salir de algo así sin tensiones internas extremas e incluso guerras civiles.


----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (24 Sep 2021)

Quiere vacunar a todos a la fuerza. Ayer dijo que los sanitarios que no se vacunan pueden contagiar a los enfermos.


----------



## Tejota (24 Sep 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues yo diría que no ha sido un tema de dinero sino de discretos movimientos entre bambalinas. No creo que a ninguna farmacéutica le haga falta descender a pagar directamente a los medios cuando ya tiene a los gobiernos en el bote.



Cual es su definicion de "discretos movimientos entre bambalinas" ??

Lo que es obvio es que a partir de cierta fecha (unas semanas) la linea editorial de FJL ha sido un aumento desmedido de la presion con los no inoculados. La entrevista a Abascal y su pregunta de si se habia inoculado fue el maximo exponente. Y se mordio muchisimo la lengua, quizas porque perder las formas con Abascal en el estudio hubiera sido demasiado brusco. Pero intenciones tenia....se ve claramente en el video.

No creo que el Elia-gate haya sido el desencadenante ya que en meses anteriores seguia con la matraca de los no inoculados pero en menor medida.


----------



## frangelico (24 Sep 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> Cual es su definicion de "discretos movimientos entre bambalinas" ??
> 
> Lo que es obvio es que a partir de cierta fecha (unas semanas) la linea editorial de FJL ha sido un aumento desmedido de la presion con los no inoculados. La entrevista a Abascal y su pregunta de si se habia inoculado fue el maximo exponente. Y se mordio muchisimo la lengua, quizas porque perder las formas con Abascal en el estudio hubiera sido demasiado brusco. Pero intenciones tenia....se ve claramente en el video.
> 
> No creo que el Elia-gate haya sido el desencadenante ya que en meses anteriores seguia con la matraca de los no inoculados pero en menor medida.



Pues podría ser presión directa desde el poder político (en España un inspector de Hacienda es un poder aparte y cuasi omnímodo, si se ponen destruyen lo que toque ), una recomendación a través de su médico favorito, que es muy pro-vacunas en general, de algún acreedor o anunciante ... pero veo poco necesario que a estas alturas las farmacéuticas se metan a pagar directamente a medios en los que habitualmente no se anuncian. 2

El poder de Big Pharma es difuso pero grande.





__





Digital Farmadrid 70 - Francia. “Guía de los 4.000 medicamentos útiles, inútiles o peligrosos”


Revista de política farmacéutica




farmadrid.cofm.es


----------



## skan (24 Sep 2021)

Va a tener que contratar a algún streamer como Ibai.
¿Hay alguno de derechas?


----------



## Tejota (24 Sep 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues podría ser presión directa desde el poder político (en España un inspector de Hacienda es un poder aparte y cuasi omnímodo, si se ponen destruyen lo que toque ), una recomendación a través de su médico favorito, que es muy pro-vacunas en general, de algún acreedor o anunciante ... pero veo poco necesario que a estas alturas las farmacéuticas se metan a pagar directamente a medios en los que habitualmente no se anuncian. 2
> 
> El poder de Big Pharma es difuso pero grande.
> 
> ...



Mi opcion mas plausible es que su medico de cabecera haga de intermediario pantalla. Cada vez que interviene el galeno, FJL le besa los pies como si fuera si fuera una deidad con pleitesia obligada. El galeno es pez gordo e historico.... estara bien untado y puede que haga de correa de transmision.

La opcion politica con Hacienda no la veo.... demasiado rebuscada.

Sea lo que fuere al final se filtrara.... y seguramente desde dentro. Ya he visto un comunicado de LD por ahi en plan control de daños. No creo que aguante mucho el dique de contencion.

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Sep 2021)

Tejota dijo:


> De ser un medio pro-inoculaciones hace unos meses ha pasado a ser un medio supermaxipro-inoculaciones y eso es debido a algo que ha ocurrido hace muy poco tiempo.
> 
> Ha tenido que ser una inyeccion economica importante para este giro de guion. Mi opinion es que no viene directamente del BigPharma ya que se sabria mas pronto que tarde. Tiene que haber intermediarios pantalla que dificulten el rastro del dinero.



Eso que apuntas, que duda cabe que es una posibilidad. También puede darse el caso de que parte o algunos de sus accionistas tengan vínculos directos o mas o menos encubiertos con las farmacéuticas. Me temo que este aspecto es algo que quedará fueta de alcance al común de los mortales. Aunque, la narrativa oficial de toda la prensa hablada, escrita y digital con respecto a la plandemia es exactamente el mismo. Ese "consenso" tampoco es algo de extrañar. Si mantienen sus chiringuitos es por su interrelación con el poder, dependencia que se establece a través del poder económico y las sociedades secretas.


----------



## alas97 (24 Sep 2021)

Se agradece el trabajo de postear. los ninis sino tienen figurillas y gif no lo entienden. por eso les ponen comerciales en el cine para que se entretengan y se vayan después.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Sep 2021)

El economista judío madrileño *Angel Mas Madrid* (derecha), presidente de ACOM, un sionista histérico cuya voz se deja escuchar pesadamente desde el 2015 en el portal LIBERTAD DIGITAL. A principios de marzo de 2020, *la organización agradecía en Twitter a Vox ser un “baluarte” de los intereses de ACOM*. Ilustraban el twit con una foto de Ángel Mas, presidente de la ACOM, junto a Iván Espinosa de los Monteros y Santiago Abascal. Como siempre, todos relacionados con todos.









El antisionismo es antisemitismo


La deslegitimación de Israel, ese doble rasero aplicado al Estado judío, sólo al Estado judío, al único Estado judío, es, sí, la expresión moderna del antisemitismo clásico.




www.google.es


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El economista judío madrileño *Angel Mas Madrid* (derecha), presidente de ACOM, un sionista histérico cuya voz se deja escuchar pesadamente desde el 2015 en el portal LIBERTAD DIGITAL. A principios de marzo de 2020, *la organización agradecía en Twitter a Vox ser un “baluarte” de los intereses de ACOM*. Ilustraban el twit con una foto de Ángel Mas, presidente de la ACOM, junto a Iván Espinosa de los Monteros y Santiago Abascal. Como siempre, todos relacionados con todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estan por todas partes y con apellidos falsos estos narizones, Santi


----------



## Uritorco (27 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Estan por todas partes y con apellidos falsos estos narizones, Santi



Así es. Tengo mucha más información sobre los medios de comunicación españoles que ya iré vertiendo dosificadamente en este foro.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Así es. Tengo mucha más información sobre los medios de comunicación españoles que ya iré vertiendo dosificadamente en este foro.




Asi me gusta Santi, que descanses, apago que voy a estudiar.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Muy bien, que se note que somos gente con cultura, pero te matizo que ese no es mi nombre.




Eso dicen todos Santi.

¿Qué es la negación emocional?


La *negación* es un mecanismo de afrontamiento que te da tiempo para adaptarte a situaciones inquietantes, pero quedarte en una actitud negadora puede interferir en el tratamiento o tu capacidad para afrontar los desafíos.

¿Qué es la negación en una persona?


Definición: Término psicoanalítico. Mecanismo de defensa del yo. Es la tendencia a negar sensaciones y hechos dolorosos.


----------



## Neton86 (27 Sep 2021)

Gracias. Siempre imaginé por quién estaba financiado ese medio pero nunca había profundizado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## Rescatador (28 Sep 2021)

47


Número 47 de La Ilustración Liberal correspondiente a




www.clublibertaddigital.com






*Qué significa Israel para mí*
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Rafael L. Bardají
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Jana Beris
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Marcelo Birmajer
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Carmen Grimau
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Pablo Kleinman
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Josep Carles Laínez
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Dori Lustron
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Carlos Alberto Montaner
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Eliseo Neuman
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Rosa María Rodríguez Magda
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Julián Schvindlerman
*Qué significa Israel para mí*Horacio Vázquez-Rial


----------



## Rescatador (28 Sep 2021)

minutos 0:50, 9:50, 18:50, 36:50


----------



## maggneto (28 Sep 2021)

Bien documentado y escrito. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Sep 2021)

Rescatador dijo:


> 47
> 
> 
> Número 47 de La Ilustración Liberal correspondiente a
> ...



Interesante información. Habrá que seguir ampliando y actualizando el catálogo de judaizantes alabarderos de Israel. El caso de Doris Lustron es curioso por que es la fundadora del portal PorIsrael.org donde colabora el propio Rafael Bardaji, ex militante del PCE, igual que Federico. En cuanto al ex ministro Carlos Bustelo y Garcia del Real, ex presidente de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores y uno de los promotores de la coalición Friends of Israel Iniciative, resulta que también es patrono del think tank de VOX, llamado Fundación Disenso, presidida por el propio Abascal. Entre las firmas habituales de Disenso figura el historiador y politólogo hebreo norteamericano Daniel Pipes, ferviente sionista y veterano colaborador de Libertad Digital desde hace casi dos décadas.


----------



## Pabloom (28 Sep 2021)

Huele a marrano masón


----------



## Sapere_Aude (28 Sep 2021)

Muy interesante @Uritorco. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Sep 2021)

Pabloom dijo:


> Huele a marrano masón



Huele más a lo primero. Lo segundo te aseguro que no lo es.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Huele más a lo primero. Lo segundo te aseguro que no lo es.




Santi: 

FedericoMAN JimenER Levine


----------



## Uritorco (29 Sep 2021)

Vamos a seguir profundizando brevemente en los lazos y la interrelación existente entre LIBERTAD DIGITAL con el mundo financiero-empresarial y las redes de poder masónicas y judías, básicamente interconectadas entre ellas de manera muy extrecha, profunda y directa con el único objetivo de seguir consolidando el status quo vigente, así como de perpetuarse en el poder a través de la falacia democrática.

Nuestros patriotas constitucionales ibéricos que creen luchar en contra del marxismo cultural, son los mismos que poco a poco impulsan la ideología liberal a través del fortalecimieno de la democracia (es decir, lo que realmente quiere el socialcomunismo); creada por la banca judeomasónica, como la única solución real al mundo actual. Es decir, o te conformas con la fórmula de Soros-Gates, o te vas con la fórmula de Kissinger-Rockefeller. Todos ellos masones y todos miembros del CFR y el Club Bilderberg, entelequias subsidiarias a su vez de un poder oculto mayor.

O TRAGAS "A" (que te dominen y te controlen a través de la dictadura progre de la correción político-cultural y todo sea propidad del Estado), o PREFIERES "B" (que te dominen y controlen los oligopolios multinacionales capitalistas que privatizan el mundo entero y nada sea del Estado); en los dos casos tú destino será el mismo: miseria, opresión y esclavitud.

El empresario judío *Moisés Mauricio Toledano Marqués *(foto), a elegido la primera opción como la fórmula más idónea y convincente a sus intereses. Este personaje fue accionista de LIBERTAD DIGITAL y es fundador y Presidente Ejecutivo del holding Eurofinsa S.A., una compañía multinacional especializada en el desarrollo e implementación de proyectos integrales de construcción y equipamiento para instituciones públicas y privadas en todo el mundo. La compañía está presente en el mundo con oficinas y proyectos en más de 30 países.

Mauricio Toledano es licenciado en Derecho por la Universidad de Oxford. Es miembro de la Junta Directiva del Club de Exportadores e Inversores y del Consejo de Orientación Estratégica del Instituto de Comercio Exterior (ICEX) del Gobierno de España.

Igualmente, ha sido Patrono de las muy masónicas Fundación FAES, de la Fundación Pluralismo y Convivencia del Ministerio de Justicia y de la Fundación Civismo, un think tank que trabaja en la defensa de la libertad personal bajo los principios del liberalismo clásico y el llamado humanismo cristiano. Ya sabemos donde acaba siempre todo esto, sirviendo pleitesía al poder del dinero y al imperialismo de Israel.



Entre sus patronos figuran dos empresarios y multimillonarios orgánicos de lujo: Juan Abelló y Carlos Espinosa de los Monteros, ambos masones, este último padre del dirigente de VOX. El criptojudío Florentino Portero, de quien ya hemos hablado en el texto inicial, pertenece a su Consejo Asesor, lo mismo que Luis Linde de Castro, ex gobernador del Banco de España, Inocencio Arias (presunto marrano) y Lorenzo Bernardo de Quirós, economista, liberal y federalista. Es también académico del Cato Institute (fundado y dirigido por los judíos Murray Rothbard y Robert A. Levy), una institución de investigación en "políticas públicas" (1), además de desempeñar el cargo de director de la Fundación Internacional para la Libertad, presidida por el trilateralista, globalista y masonazo Mario Vargas Llosa. Así mismo, Quirós también es vicepresidente del Instituto Von Mises de Barcelona, institución que tiene como misión "la creación y difusión de ideas y proyectos sobre los retos de una sociedad abierta". Mientras entre los colaboradores de la Fundación Civismo figuran dos personajes que merece destacar: Agustín Laje y Javier Villamor, actual editor de El Toro TV.

La Fundación Civismo es miembro de la estadounidense Atlas Network (2), una ONG cuyos documentos oficiales la conectan internacionalmente de manera directa con nada más y nada menos que con el departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos, el "ministerio de asuntos exteriores", hablando pronto y claro. El presidente de la Fundación Libre, otra de las innumerables redes de pensamiento neoliberal asociadas a la Fundación Atlas, es el escritor e intelectual argentino Aguntín Laje, quien en el pasado obtuvo una beca por parte del Pentagono de EE.UU. para un posgrado donde estudiaría tácticas de contraterrorismo.

Así mismo, la Fundación Atlas es miembro de la agrupación de think tanks económicos europeos EPICENTER, ademas de mantener lazos de colaboración con el Instituto Juan de Mariana, directamente vinculado a Libertad Digital. Como se puede apreciar todo el léxico de estas fundaciones es masónico: civismo, pluralismo, libertad, convivencia, democracia, solidaridad, etc.






El periodista Javier Villamor, de "neofascista" a telonero de las redes judeoliberales.

Entre sus cargos anteriores a la presidencia de Eurofinsa, Mauricio Toledano* ha sido Tesorero del Real Madrid Club de Futbol (desde 1989 hasta 1994)* y Protector de la Real Fundación de Toledo.

Es hijo del empresario *Samuel Toledano Benzaquen*, fallecido en 1996, durante largos años presidente de la Federación de Comunidades Israelitas de España. Toledano era descendiente del que fue gran rabino de Toledo en el siglo XV.

Por su parte, su hijo Mauricio Toledano, fue socio durante más de cinco años de la angoleña Isabel dos Santos, la mujer más rica de África, en la firma de alta joyería suiza De Grisogono. Coincidieron en el accionariado de esa empresa entre 2012 y 2016.

En 2010, Toledano fue investigado por la Fiscalía Anticorrupción tras haber pagado supuestamente unos 20 millones de euros en sobornos para asegurarse la adjudicación de obras y servicios en Angola por una cuantía de negocio superior a 300 millones de euros. La Audiencia Nacional archivó el caso en 2011 ante el asombro de la Fiscalía, según fuentes cercanas a la investigación.

En octubre de 2011 era entrevistado personalmente por Jiménez Losantos.

------------

(1) Entre los académicos asociados de dicho Instituto aparece Carlos Ball, miembro a su vez de la Sociedad Mont Pelerin (fundada por el celebrado enonomista judío austríaco Friedrich Hayek), y colaborador de Libertad Digital.
(2) Fundado en 1981 por Sir Antony Fisher, bolsista y empresario, miembro de la Sociedad Mont Pelerin, cuyo vicepresidente fue un judío llamado Arthur Seldon, nacido Abraham Margolis, amigo y colaborador cercano de Fisher a la hora de crear y poner en funcionamiento numerosos think tanks de corte liberal-capitalista.


----------



## Uritorco (29 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> FedericoMAN JimenER Levine



Pues le viene como anillo al dedo.


CesareLombroso dijo:


> Santi:



Piensa un poco, el Santi de que hablas es un tío gordo, feo y calvo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Puede escrirle personalmente y decírselo a él.




Eso hago Santi.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 803486





joder que peluquin tan cantoso santi


----------



## 917 (11 Oct 2021)

Ese estilo está copiado del Mein Kampf.


----------



## Militarícese (27 Oct 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Si no puedes resumir todo ese tostón en 5 o 6 líneas, no merece la pena.



Tú eres tonto, chaval.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Dic 2021)

Recordemos que Díaz Ferrán es miembro de la Cámara de Comercio de los EE.UU. en España, junto con el general Félix Sanz Roldán, director del CNI. El presidente es el empresario Jaime Malet Perdigo, miembro de Foro de Davos y casualmente miembro también del Consejo de Acción Empresarial de la CEOE. Además es patrono, junto Rafael del Pino y Calvo-Sotelo, actual Presidente Ejecutivo de Ferrovial (quien es cuñado de Iván Espinosa de los Monteros), de la Fundación Consejo España-Estados Unidos, cuyo presidente es el financiero criptojudío Juan Lladó Arburúa. La Cámara de Comercio de EE.UU. en España representa unas 280 multinacionales estadounidenses y españolas, con una facturación en España de alrededor de 245.000 millones de euros







*¡¡No se podía saber!!*


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Feb 2022)

Pues aqui tiene un empleado claramente judio 

Mirad que raro, a Jose Luis Roberto le entrevista un stein que tiene toda la cara de un rabino clasico...









Es La Mañana Federico Valencia José Luis Roberto 02.02.2022 Jesús Wollstein - Podcast esRadio Valencia - Podcast en iVoox
 

Escucha y descarga los episodios de Podcast esRadio Valencia gratis. Es La Mañana Federico Valencia José Luis Roberto 02.02.2022 Jesús Wollstein Programa: Podcast esRadio Valencia. Canal: esRadio Valencia. Tiempo: 12:19 Subido 02/02 a las 13:42:34 81717515




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Uritorco (3 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pues aqui tiene un empleado claramente judio
> 
> Mirad que raro, a Jose Luis Roberto le entrevista un stein que tiene toda la cara de un rabino clasico...
> 
> https://www.ivoox.com/es-la-manana-...p7MdmtfqfAKkb914jJ9ao_O1cOrRTh7UDxzqOOgRPH9r4



Pues pinta si que tiene. El individuo fue consejero delegado del FC Valencia. Jesús Miguel Wollstein Alcaraz fue también director de Radio 9 y se encargó de coordinar las tres últimas ediciones del Festival de Benidorm en la década del 2000.


----------



## El Caga Chele (23 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Vidal es étnicamente judío, ese es realmente el problema.



Oye orco tu que eres un nancy trasnochado debes saberlo. 
El sitio ''resistencia aria'' era del grupo ese al que pertenecía el nazi arrepentido que salio hace poco en el podcast de jordi wild??
¿que sabes de ese nazi arrepentido??

¿que coño pasó con el forero orgullo blanco?
¿de donde putas sacas que Cesar Vidal es judío? que se le mojen las bragas cada vez que habla del holocausto me parece algo generacional y no le veo rasgos especialmente kikes.


----------



## Baconfino (23 Feb 2022)

Judios hacienda juderias, ninguna novedad


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (23 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Después del trabajo que me dio, no me hagais ese feo.  Quien lo iba a decir de un foro con un alto nivel intelectual como Burbuja.



NO HAGAS CASO. Hay quién vive muy feliz en la ignorancia


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (23 Feb 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Y entonces el luteranismo que gasta es puro disfraz?
> 
> En fin, cualquier cosa, a estas alturas.



No se si es luterano o evangélico, desconocía su "etnia hebrea" pero lo que me es repugnante es la "cínica superioridad" y el desprecio que nos profesa. ¡¡¡"QUE LIMPIO Y CUIDADO SE VIVE AL NORTE DEL RÍO BRAVO Y VAYA MIERDA QUE DEJARON LOS ESPAÑOLES AL SUR"!!! Resumen de lo que expuso en cierta información relativa a la inmigración en U.S.A. desde Méjico 
Pretende saber de lenguas y da vergüenza ajena oírle hablar ciertos idiomas. Y lo que siempre me llamó la atención es lo que exponía sobre "La Masonería", a la que, públicamente, despreciaba, siendo su hermano masón.
Dejé de oírle y mis orejas me lo agradecieron.


----------



## Remero consentido (23 Feb 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> No se si es luterano o evangélico, desconocía su "etnia hebrea" pero lo que me es repugnante es la "cínica superioridad" y el desprecio que nos profesa. ¡¡¡"QUE LIMPIO Y CUIDADO SE VIVE AL NORTE DEL RÍO BRAVO Y VAYA MIERDA QUE DEJARON LOS ESPAÑOLES AL SUR"!!! Resumen de lo que expuso en cierta información relativa a la inmigración en U.S.A. desde Méjico
> Pretende saber de lenguas y da vergüenza ajena oírle hablar ciertos idiomas. Y lo que siempre me llamó la atención es lo que exponía sobre "La Masonería", a la que, públicamente, despreciaba, siendo su hermano masón.
> Dejé de oírle y mis orejas me lo agradecieron.




Yo también dejé de oirlo. Fue un 11 de Octubre... el tipejo largó una tremenda diatriba leyendo-negrista contra España


----------



## Uritorco (23 Feb 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> No se si es luterano o evangélico, desconocía su "etnia hebrea" pero lo que me es repugnante es la "cínica superioridad" y el desprecio que nos profesa. ¡¡¡"QUE LIMPIO Y CUIDADO SE VIVE AL NORTE DEL RÍO BRAVO Y VAYA MIERDA QUE DEJARON LOS ESPAÑOLES AL SUR"!!! Resumen de lo que expuso en cierta información relativa a la inmigración en U.S.A. desde Méjico
> Pretende saber de lenguas y da vergüenza ajena oírle hablar ciertos idiomas. Y lo que siempre me llamó la atención es lo que exponía sobre "La Masonería", a la que, públicamente, despreciaba, siendo su hermano masón.
> Dejé de oírle y mis orejas me lo agradecieron.



También sabe hablar hebreo de manera muy fluida. Me acuerdo hace muchos, muchos años, cuando era una estrella de la Cope y presentaba el programa La Linterna, las numerosas veces que entrevistó al embajador de Israel de turno, con quien se despedía en un idioma que solo ellos comprendían. A Vidal también le gustaba mucho llamar a la Generalitat el "gobierno nacionalsocialista" de Cataluña.

Ahora vive plácidamente en el país con más presencia masónica del planeta. Todos sus libritos contra los masones eran puro humo. Como masonería, judaísmo y protestantismo van de la mano, es lógico que sus grasientas posaderas no tengan el más mínimo reparo en acomodarse en el país más fanáticamente prosionista y proisraelí, que es lo que verdaderamente le da sentido a su existencia de marrano fundamentalista.


----------



## machotafea (19 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Vidal es étnicamente judío, ese es realmente el problema.



Se le nota en las múltiples taras físicas.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El portavoz de esta francachela de "antisistemas" era un tal Tomasz Szabelewski, un joven ejecutivo indignadísimo de nacionalidad polaca que trabaja en la City londinense, y que casualmente ejerce como «Business consultant» (consultor de negocios) en la Fundación Everis (18).
> 
> Pero Rafael L. Bardají es también fundador del GEES (Grupo de Estudios Estratégicos), del que fue su director hasta 1996, otro laboratorio de ideas neoconservador y proisraelí estrechamente vinculado a diversos _think tanks_ estadounidenses que sentaron las bases de la política exterior del gobierno de Bush, como la Rand Corporation (19) y el PNAC (Proyecto para el Nuevo Siglo Americano), fundado en 1997, un poderoso grupo ideológico y político establecido en Washington con el objetivo de promocionar «la democracia y el liderazgo mundial de Estados Unidos». Entre sus miembros más destacados figura uno de los principales mandatarios del Pentágono, Richard Perle, quien, además de fundamentalista judío, es socio del Club Bilderberg y miembro del consejo director del Instituto Americano de Empresa, fundado en 1943 con la finalidad de apoyar a las «fundaciones de la libertad» (20). El presidente del PNAC es otro destacado e influyente israelita, William Kristol (hijo del célebre publicista y ex trotskista Irving Kristol, considerado el «padre» del neoconservadurismo estadounidense), fundador y editor de la prestigiosa revista “The Weekly Standard”, colaborador de la cadena Fox y asesor en asuntos internacionales de tres presidentes de los Estados Unidos.



Buen trabajo, sí señor.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Mar 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Buen trabajo, sí señor.



El tema de la prensa española ya lo he tratado y seguiré tratando en otros hilos en la misma línea y de la misna manera.









Pedro J. Ramírez: "VIVA LA PEPA".


En marzo de 2009, el auditorio de Unidad Editorial, grupo empresarial que controla el diario "El Mundo", acogía el acto de presentación del convenio que el periódico dirigido entonces por el muy progresista Pedro J. Ramírez había firmado con el Consistorio gaditano para colaborar e impulsar los...




www.burbuja.info












13TV, el fetiche orwelliano de la derechita liberal.


Este canal privado de televisión, de tendencia liberal-capitalista y absolutamente judaizado que solo vive de la demagogia mundialista-solidaria y la telebasura comercial, aparte de deleitarnos prácticamente cada semana con algún bodrio antinazi o algún culebrón holocaustico tipo «La Lista de...




www.burbuja.info












MANUEL FRAGA introdujo en los 60 la literatura MARXISTA en España.


Como la mayoría sabréis, Manuel Fraga Iribarne fue ministro de Información entre los años 1962 y 1969. Nada más asumir el cargo, una de sus funciones prioritarias fue la de culminar una nueva Ley de Prensa, asunto que se convertirá en el eje central de la política del nuevo ministro y sus más...




www.burbuja.info












Democracia y "libertad de información": ¿bulo o realidad?


Vamos a aclarar brevemente un pequeño pero fundamental concepto. Como todos sabéis, la prensa democrática se arroga para sí la titularidad o el monopolio de la “libertad de expresión”. Paralelamente no se cansa de recordarnos una y otra vez lo "independiente" que es. Sin embargo, todos los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (29 May 2022)

Se le nota un poco enfadado. Que conste que yo no voy a misa.


----------



## César92 (4 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La verdad es que es muy difícil mantener un medio en España. El mercado publicitario es anómalamente pequeño y hay una mafia política que tutela la concesión de licencias de radio y televisión. Así que la barrera de entrada es elevada.




Yo diría que en España tenemos la prensa que el régimen del 78 permite. 

España está secuestrada por la antiespaña. Por eso, difícilmente habrá un partido que cambie este país de arriba abajo.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (4 Jun 2022)

Un día habría que tratar el tema de si hay dos élites judías enfrententadas, una la de los sionistas y otra los "diasporados"

Porque sionismo no es el movimiento de que judíos que quiere dominar el mundo (que también) sino los que quieren el estado de Israel y creo yo, puedo estar equivocado, abogan por el método globalista tradicional esto es EEUU y la derecha conservadora y el neoliberalismo, mientras el otro bando son más globalistas en el sentido estricto de la palabra y apuestan por la izquierda pogre y el comunismo de estado con China a la cabeza. Es una paja mental mía pero creo que tiene "base jurídica" jejej


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Yo diría que en España tenemos la prensa que el régimen del 78 permite.
> 
> España está secuestrada por la antiespaña. Por eso, difícilmente habrá un partido que cambie este país de arriba abajo.



Sobre la prensa del régimen anterior también habría mucho que escribir. Solo hay que ver los hombres que estuvieron al frente del ministerio de Información para comprobarlo. Y la prensa de capital privado tenía unas profundas conexiones con la banca y la finanza. Recordemos que el banquero Juan March fue accionista de la agencia EFE.


----------



## Gigatr0n (14 Sep 2022)

semen UP!


----------



## machotafea (15 Sep 2022)

LOS GUDIOS DE MIERDA!!!


----------



## Kill33r (4 Oct 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues yo diría que no ha sido un tema de dinero sino de discretos movimientos entre bambalinas. No creo que a ninguna farmacéutica le haga falta descender a pagar directamente a los medios cuando ya tiene a los gobiernos en el bote.
> 
> En realidad el suicidio potencial está en los políticos, incluso en los regímenes vigentes en todo Occidente . De aparecer con el tiempo algo de ADE o efectos a largo de las vacunas, su propia supervivencia les arrastraría a un encadenamiento de mentiras a cuál más sonrojante: que si la dieta moderna destruye el endotelio (supuesto que se den muchos y visibles casos que no haya forma de encubrir), que si el cambio climático -comodín cuasi universal-, que terribles variantes en las que hay que creer porque así se ordena, la malvada carne de vacuno... hemos llegado a un extremo, especialmente tras la campaña feroz para vacunar a niños y jóvenes, en el que ya no se pueden echar atrás y solo cabe continuar apretando y mintiendo a pocos problemas que aparezcan (y es que un mísero 1% de 35M son 350k personas, esto es lo que da miedo).
> 
> Problemas a medio y largo plazo con las vacunas tendrían efectos muy destructivos en todo el sistema financiero (los seguros quiebran en masa si cae la esperanza de vida y con ellos van los bancos), en la SS si crece la proporción de incapacitados, en el sistema sanitario... no creo que se pudiera salir de algo así sin tensiones internas extremas e incluso guerras civiles.



Visionario 

Jajaja, estás acertando todo


----------

